# Eddie Griffin and his playing minutes



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

No, not that other Eddie Griffin I'm talking about. 

Did he just play his last minutes as a Timberwolf?


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> *No, not that other Eddie Griffin I'm talking about. *
> 
> Did he just play his last minutes as a Timberwolf?


ah?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Are you hinting at a trade?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

yeah... i dont quite follow either?
rumors floating?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Hoophype.com, too lazy to find up the exact date. Maybe 2 or 3 days ago.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

well if he gets traded hopefully we package him with jaric or hudson for a useful big


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I'd definitely let him go with Hudson. Maybe for Magloire?!


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Please oh please oh please!!!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

or this


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Avalanche said:


> or this


I like that to. I love Dalembert but Magloire is a little bit more proven. I'm not digging this stuff about Sam not "understanding" his team...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

XMATTHEWX said:


> I like that to. I love Dalembert but Magloire is a little bit more proven. I'm not digging this stuff about Sam not "understanding" his team...


definately... magloire is still the better player, but may not be available just for griffin/hudson


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

or this


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

That's a nice one to! Etan is a decent scrapper to put alongside our man. A healthy Hayes is always something I have been a fan of. I think I like that one better then Dalembert.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

XMATTHEWX said:


> That's a nice one to! Etan is a decent scrapper to put alongside our man. A healthy Hayes is always something I have been a fan of. I think I like that one better then Dalembert.


well i know theres huge disagreements between thomas and haywood, so one of them may well be available


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Haywood is better but from watching him play recently he seems VERY lost...


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Although Blount's hands have improved, I don't think I could handle all those turnover in our front court with him & Haywood :-\


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

might be able to throw griffin and reed at the lakers for mihm


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I like that one also. If he ever comes back :-\ I'm really sold on that Hayes/Etan one though. I'd love to have Magloire but I think all we can get is a back-up center that could produces day in & day out.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

XMATTHEWX said:


> I like that one also. If he ever comes back :-\ I'm really sold on that Hayes/Etan one though. I'd love to have Magloire but I think all we can get is a back-up center that could produces day in & day out.


i agree, id love to have etan/blount at the center spot, gives us some variety depending on which team we're facing and if we need scoring or thomas to bang down low and get boards/put backs


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Yeah I'd prefer that one-two punch with Hayes instead of just Magloire. I think...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

dumb thing is.... mchale wont trade him, and casey wont play him


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I'd love to give him one more chance. I like his game alot.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

http://www3.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/43513/20061201/magloire_may_be_on_move_again/


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

He just played last night... And if he were traded it would be for a future 2nd rounder or something... Nothing blockbusterish.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

sheefo13 said:


> He just played last night... And if he were traded it would be for a future 2nd rounder or something... Nothing blockbusterish.


You are a party-pooper!


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

That was being nice lol... Chances are he won't even be traded...You see how long it to us to realize Wally was only going to be a one time all star?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

sheefo13 said:


> That was being nice lol... Chances are he won't even be traded...You see how long it to us to realize Wally was only going to be a one time all star?


The truth hurts!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

haywood and magloire apparently both on the block as of today? (hoopshype/insidehoops)


----------

